# Castin health...



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Castin muscles...

As some of you know, I am now the proud owner of the experimental Bionic Casting Right arm.

Since May of '99, I have had 2 shoulder surgeries, 1-elbow and 2 -wrist..(most recently, 3/1/04 the elbow and wrist but Due to national security and computer technology proprietary regulations, I cannot disclose the anti-backlash sensors in the hand)

Needless to say, my right arm and cooked linguini have alot in common..

What (if any) strength training, or stretching do ya'll do ?

Let's be honest, distance casting is athletic..it requires coordination and strength... It seems the heaviest thing most folks lift is 12oz (When ya dont git da hard stuff...dem quart bottles are heavy )

My opportunites to go surf fishing are few and far between, I hate fishing hard one day, and loosing 2 to recover...

Have any of you found any stretching, or strength training that has helped ? I gotta feeling if ya had arms like Hulk Hogan, you'd prolly be too bound up to toss it much...

whaddyall think ???

Tommy


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Custer,

Look into backcasting, it just might be the ticket. One word of warning, most of the backcaster that I know are crazy.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*back casting*

Hey Aero my man, if there a site that shows the back cast? I have read your stuff on learning it and wondered if there was somewhere I could go to see it. Other than that how ya doing? Gonna make Deleware in May?? saltshaker


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

good question.

since i am one who is recently going p therapy on shoulder,
tennis elbow and partial tear of rotator cuff.
i have learned that warming shoulders arm and back should be done.prior to casting especailly streching after warm up. icing the areas that hurt usually after casting with ice bags for 
10 to 20 mns or till areas goes numb., helps in the recovery.

good luck .

ice cold beer is my anti inflammatory.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*backcasting 101*

You'll find what you are seeking on hatteras outfitters links page.
a video of david doing his speciality.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Custer , first thing to remember is if it hurts when you cast , stop . You shouldn't have to ice down a joint after you cast . Modify your style until it stops hurting . I have back and shoulder trouble with past surgeries on both and future surgery almost certain . I modified my swing and delivery to suit my injuries . 
That been said I have been doing therpy to strengthen my arms and abdominals/obliques , your abs play an important part in casting as you use twisting in the trunk region to generate rotational power .If you have a lot of rotational power you arms don't have to be as strong . If you are an arm dominant caster strengthening your arms will help too . I don't do anything fancy , just 50 crunches and 50 push ups a day with some Mckensie back excercises thrown in for good measure


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

just watched those back casting videos, thats pretty crazy looking, i think i'd have to see it in person


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Connman...

You may have hit the nail on the head.. I guess I always thought I generated enough force/speed simply with the arms/chest and the rotation was simply clearing the hips (Sorta like a golf swing...)..

By strengthening the Gut, hmmm. that would reduce the amount of effort required of the shoulders/arms...and increase rod speed, as my casting style involves a turn of the upper body..hmmm.

You are on to something...

My goal (prior to the re-injury) was to increase 8^bait from 100-120 (average) to 140+.....since I have 3-4 more weeks before I can cast, I am going to do a bunch of AB work and see how much difference I get.. I (believe it or not) have lost 16lbs since the surgery....some ab work on top of that should change things considerably..

time fer crunchin...I never though of the gut comtributing to the cast...makes sense tho...

Thanks

Tommy


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Need help?*

If neccessary, if we ever meet, I am willing to cast for you on the point as long as you need until your up to speed to help you succeed!

jsut me offerin my lil ole self.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Bayfisher...

If you're gonna be on Hi, 4/22 - 4/26 , I may take ya up on dat...

I'ma going, even if it as camerman only 

But, I aint missing some Hi Sunrises and sunsets fer nuttin....

Custer


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*BC'ing*

when you get down give me a call and will show you how easy the BC is. If you try and find me at the point, a waste of time. Way too many people and too little fish. The north end of o'cock, and now waiting for the water temps to rise and I'll be there.
the south end is better but a clone of the point. no thanks.
My number is in the book.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

*Thanks K-Tom...*

Most of the time I will spend at THE POINT...is to meet up with folks to go somewhere and go fishin 

I have enjoyed some seriously great SOCIAL moments there, but have never been too impressed with the fishing, 

It is a shame, because on face value, that should be a great spot...

jus a little tooo crowded fer me....

Seayasoon....

Tommy


----------

